

Heartbleed and RSA private keys - Libertatea
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2014/04/25/heartbleed-and-rsa-private-keys/

======
hk__2
Original post: [http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2014/04/25/heartbleed-
and...](http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2014/04/25/heartbleed-and-rsa-
private-keys/)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Changed from [http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/how-i-used-
heartblee...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/how-i-used-heartbleed-
to-steal-a-sites-private-crypto-key/).

~~~
qeorge
Thank you for including the original URL in a comment. I love the policy of
updating the submission to the best URL, but its also nice to know what the
original URL was. This is a great solution.

